# Gull and his tri boys



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gull is the the BEW







The young bucks are about four months old.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I love the lighter tricolor! Lovely coloring :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Such beautiful boys!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

aww!!


----------

